# LaCie 500gig External Hard drive won't show up in my computer



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have a 500gig external hard drive which sometimes does not get recognised by my computer and do solve this i have to reconnect a plug (either the mains box or the plug from to the socket or the usb cable. This usually solves my problem. 

But now I have tried this method and it won't show under my computer, but when i use tweakui (powertools) it does show up as a b: drive but has a question mark next to it. The sound from the hard drive is coming out as perfectly as normal, everything is fine as normal, its just not being recognised by my computer/ showing up on my computer. 

I have also tried to type in b: in the address bar to see if i may get access that way and it does not work.

I have tried connection to my laptop with this hard drive and it does not show up on there neither, are there any solutions that you guys may be able to come up with? I really don't want to loose 500gig full of work for my company.


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

??????


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

Might have been Big Papa Pump messed with it. HA HA HA ! 

Well since you were serious I will be too. Have you tried another USB cable? Might have gotten pinched.


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

big papa pump can get ankle slap locked!

ya ive tried another usb cable... any other suggestions


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you running other programs when you hook it up? If so that is interfering with it when you hook it up. Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't tells me there might be something interfering with it when it doesn't.


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

nope im not using any program that might interfer with it... is there a way of formating it and recovering it afterwards?


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

Could be the External HD case is the problem. Make sure everything is hooked up tight in the case.


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

everything is hooked up definately


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I would carefully take the drive out and try it in the tower as either a slave for ide or other sata depending on what it is. If it works and you can read it then the enclosure is the problem which is common BTW.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Before looking for it in My Computer, does the drive show up in the Device Manager?


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

no it doesnt show up ...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Pretty much need to get that resolved. Does it work in any other computer.


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

how can i format a hard drive that doesnt show up in my computer? i am planning to use a recovery software to get back all my stuff but when i right click on my computer and select manage i can't find my 500gig hard drive in the list


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

Is the power supply for the drive working? And or is it plugged in? If you hook it up to a PC with the IDE cable does it work? As Rich-M stated, it could be the enclosure that is bad.


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

ya the power supply is definately working, i think the drive has just cocked up cos my bro just said he plugged it out of the laptop when he was using it (i nearly broke his legs when he told me after all this time)... i was reconnecting the cables and tryin to see if it recognises the computer and it came up ONCE as tusb6250 as a unknown device in device manager with a question mark next to it (googled it and it said to reconnect the wires all over again... well i done that now i cant even get that message to come back on again)

i need to reformat it somehow and then i can use a recovery program


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

wud any 3rd party program you know that might help?


----------

